# Princeton, WV - #1699 Falyn, F Adult, Injured leg



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11691920

Mercer Co AS - Falyn, B&T, thin, injury to left front leg.








[/img]


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Awww what a sweetie. BUMP!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Poor little guy. I feel so sorry for him. He looks so sad and hurt with his little paw up. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*








Poor baby


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

SHELTER#1699 Falyn is a very sweet young GSD who appears to have an injury to her right front leg. she came to the shelter as a stray so nothing can be done for her for 5 days hold time. once that time is up she really needs to get help!! hurry to help falyn! shelter 304-425-2838 [email protected]


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*










Poor baby needs some TLC also... no doubt neglected for some time.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Talked to Lisa at the shelter this evening and she said that the local Humane Society had Fayln treated at the vets for her injured leg. They said it appeared to be a gunshot wound !!







They put a cast on it and the vet said it would heal OK.
I'm going by the shelter tomorrow to pick up another dog and will check on her and take more pictures when I'm there.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Oh, isn't that nice! Someone shot her. Ugh. 

Hope she finds a home where someone will love her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

It's good to know that she's been treated and is pain free.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

She is in temp foster care; so will have Mods move to non urgent


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

She's staying with a foster because she has a cast on her leg and a hood and can't be watched in the shelter to make sure she leaves it all in tact. I'd still consider her urgent as she is still adoptable thru the Mercer Shelter and once all this stuff comes off she'll be back in the shelter facilities. It's not a permanent foster home that I'm aware of. IF you found out otherwise, my applogies and please move to non-urgent.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

She needs a place to go or she will end back up at the shelter.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

I really want to help this girl. I am having a horrible time getting dogs transported here. I have a 1 year old that I pulled from Mercer County and has been in boarding for almost 3 weeks. Can somebody make any suggestions?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

i just adopted a gsd from mercer co animal shelter and hired a local woman to transport him from there in wv to me in central florida; if you'd like, pm me and i'll give you her name and phone nbr; she did a great job w/my new boy who has some issues


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

bumping up


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Have you discussed with Donna? Mercer does have regular transports to the NE.....


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

I spoke with Carolyn Rose tonight. She is doing a transport to PA next week and is willing to drive to Rochester. I am hoping I can pull her and get her on the transport. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

I spoke with Donna last night after I spoke with Carolyn. Falyn is in a temp foster home as she needs to go to the vet once a week for a few more weeks. She will stay there until she gets her cast off.

It sounds like the person caring for her is falling in love with her and may be adopting her!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Ohh I hope she does fall in love with her and adopt her!! That is great news!!

So anyway that transport help from Carolyn can help you with the 3 GSD's in boarding in SC that have been there for over 3 months that you posted about??? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post765712


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Princeton, WV - Falyn, Injured*

Wow...what a great suggestion Sinclair!! Yes...shepherdMania...any way we can make this work out for those other three?


----------

